# 20 gallon planted



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

Equipments:
Eheim 2213
Coralife 20" 65W CF
Hydor Submersible Heater
20lb CO2

Plantss:
Anubias barteri var. nana
Anubias barteri ''coffeefolia''
Cryptocoryne wendtii ''brown''
Cryptocoryne wendtii ''green''
Microsorum pteropus 
Microsorum pteropus 'Windeløv'
Nymphaea lotus (zenkeri)
Utricularia graminifolia

Inhabitants:
4 Otos
4 Amano shrimps
4 Pygmy Cories

Hopefully I can get some Crystal Red shrimps in the future.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good will be nice to see when its grown in


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looking good. Where did you get the UG?


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> Looking good. Where did you get the UG?


I was lucky enough to get 2 pots out of the 4 from Big Al's Mississauga last weekend. Hopefully it will all go well without any meltdowns.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice tank!
How is it going?


----------

